# Question about Bruce



## Glycerine0160 (Jul 30, 2009)

I've been on the "chi" side of this forum and the way I see the argument is, if Bruce didn't believe in it, then it's not necessary. If he did, well then things will perpetuate in my mind.

So here it is:

Did Bruce believe in _chi_  ?


----------



## Domino (Jul 31, 2009)

Something I found ... not my views but info none the less. Dan Inosanto is ace !

"The only thing I could add to the debate is that in Dan Inosanto's book, he says that Bruce Lee did talk somewhat dismissively about Chi, meditation and internal training. However, halfway down the page of his daily to-do list was an entry entitled "mental cultivation". So I think Bruce Lee was very aware of the "internal" aspects of martial arts but didn't want people to think of it as separate from the "external"."


----------



## seasoned (Jul 31, 2009)

Glycerine0160 said:


> I've been on the "chi" side of this forum and the way I see the argument is, if Bruce didn't believe in it, then it's not necessary. If he did, well then things will perpetuate in my mind.
> 
> So here it is:
> 
> Did Bruce believe in _chi_ ?


 If you look for it, you will not find it. If you train with spirit and intent it will appear, under different names.


----------



## Domino (Jul 31, 2009)

seasoned said:


> If you look for it, you will not find it. If you train with spirit and intent it will appear, under different names.



I like the way you described this


----------



## seasoned (Jul 31, 2009)

Domino said:


> I like the way you described this


And, I like the way you describe this. 

*"Greet what arrives, escort what leaves and rush upon loss of contact"*- Ip Man


----------



## Domino (Jul 31, 2009)

seasoned said:


> And, I like the way you describe this.
> 
> *"Greet what arrives, escort what leaves and rush upon loss of contact"*- Ip Man



Hehe thanks, but I cannot take any credit, I show thanks by use the information


----------



## Glycerine0160 (Jul 31, 2009)

This still really doesn't shed light on anything. Of course chi is internal, it's just the definition of what it is. (as far as I know)

(To me, this topic has great meaning. To advance my training eventually to a superior level, would I have to train my technique and attributes in a superior way? to eventually = know myself.    Or to "know myself", would I have to believe in the existence of chi and harness its grasp?

I'm evidently inclined to look at "chi" as I do religion. If you believe in it, it can have some psychological benefits, but it takes a real disciplined mind as far as spirituality goes. I really believe in yoga stretching, and being calm and all that, but to dub something past a state of mind goes sort of past my limits. _And I'm not looking to start a war, just figured I should say where I was coming from, and why I asked. _


Is it really just a unison of a mental/physical state of the human anatomy that allows for perfect fighting? Almost like lightening in a bottle, good days and bad days.


Or is it an actual internal flow of energy that can be controlled to deliver more work output. 


Sure, he says move like water, but that seems to indicate a sense of loose comfortableness. I would just think for a man who trained as much as he did and achieved the speed and strength  that he did, I wouldn't be surprised if he took a more western approach by looking at it scientifically. 
Muscles, heart, brain, neurons, adequate sleep etc.
The better these elements are, the better the overall output; all this, while keeping relaxed, which allows for deception, quick mobility, and great power.


----------



## joeygil (Aug 5, 2009)

I see Chi as a pre-scientific way of explaining the unexplainable.

So either you can gain good structure by visualizing and "channeling" your Chi, or you learn good structure from a good understanding of bio-mechanics.

I suspect Sijo Bruce Lee went with the latter.  

It may be easier to get your structure right visualizing Chi, but I don't think you shouldn't let belief in it go to supernatural powers - like Chi balls or what not.


----------



## Joab (Aug 5, 2009)

joeygil said:


> - like Chi balls or what not.


 
What are "Chi balls"?


----------



## still learning (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello, It come in many forms and names....WE ALL HAVE THIS INTERNAL POWERS....

Some do not understand it...others do not know how to use it...others do not believe in it...

Internal strenghts...even doctors and scientist...have a misunderstanding of it.... 

How many times we read of someone who will never recover...and do!

This Interal powers is in all of us / does not always apply to martial artist too!! Everyone who believes...

Bruce lee very well understood internal strenghts.....or internal powers...

(Believeing a God)....is one form of gaining internal strenghts....

Akidoist are strong believers of internal strenghts...and it works well for them...

IF you believe...you can achieve....Aloha,

PS: A banana....internals are better for you than the externals...inner power foods....works too


----------

